# (не)верных



## TroubleEnglish

Как нужно, слитно или раздельно, писать

_В древности могли легко убивать *(не)верных мысли*_

Смущает то, что *"мысли"* - зависимое слово, а с причастиями в таком случае* "не"* пишется раздельно, хотя здесь прилагательное.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я бы написал раздельно: здесь отрицается положительный признак. При слитном написании сначала вообще непонятно, о чем речь: о _неверных_, принадлежащих некой _мысли?_


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Я бы написал раздельно: здесь отрицается положительный признак. При слитном написании сначала вообще непонятно, о чем речь: о _неверных_, принадлежащих некой _мысли?_


Хм, тогда можно попробовать привести другой пример с аналогичным смыслом:

_Закон запрещает убивать даже *(не)достойных жизни*_

Здесь вы тоже бы написали слитно?


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> Здесь вы тоже бы написали слитно?


Я бы написал слитно (хотя не понял, почему "тоже"): тут скорее утверждается отрицательный признак. Возможно, влияет другой падеж зависимого слова.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Я бы написал слитно (хотя не понял, почему "тоже"): тут скорее утверждается отрицательный признак. Возможно, влияет другой падеж зависимого слова.


Приношу извинения плана "тоже" - не углядел, вы правы.

То есть выбор между *"слитно" *и *"раздельно"* в том же, например, *"(не)верных мысли"* строится не на острых грамматических рамках, а на некой позволительной прослойке "ощущения" смысла, что, по идее, даёт полное право писать и так, и так, *не делая* слитный вариант *неправильным*? Просто мне главное, чтобы оно было правильным с точки зрения науки, а то, понятно оно или не очень, вопрос уже другой, ибо там, где я это всё применяю, как раз царит атмосфера философской отрешённости.


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> То есть выбор между *"слитно" *и *"раздельно"* в том же, например, *"(не)верных мысли"* строится не на острых грамматических рамках, а на некой позволительной прослойке "ощущения" смысла, что, по идее, даёт полное право писать и так, и так, *не делая* слитный вариант *неправильным*?


Да. Но он может быть неправильным как раз с точки зрения смысла, когда автор текста подразумевал одно, а получилось, судя по его пунктуации, другое.
Не всё в русской пунктуации укладывается в "острые грамматические рамки". Даже проштудировав Розенталя насквозь, то и дело сталкиваешься с ситуациями, когда, как в анекдоте, - "и так неудобно, и так недобно". Да, собственно, и Розенталя никто не объявлял (и не мог по определению объявить) высшей истиной - просто он достаточно хорошо объясняет, почему нужно так, а не иначе. Хотя, надо сказать, и не везде.



TroubleEnglish said:


> Просто мне главное, чтобы оно было правильным с точки зрения науки, а то, понятно оно или не очень, вопрос уже другой


Нонсенс. Должно быть именно _понятно_ - тогда и будет _правильно_.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Даже проштудировав Розенталя насквозь, то и дело сталкиваешься с ситуациями, когда, как в анекдоте, - "и так неудобно, и так недобно". Да, собственно, и Розенталя никто не объявлял (и не мог по определению объявить) высшей истиной - просто он достаточно хорошо объясняет, почему нужно так, а не иначе. Хотя, надо сказать, и не везде.


А вот вы, кстати, можете мне объяснить именно разумную причину отделения отрицательной частицы *"не"* от причастий при наличии зависимых слов, чтобы можно было ПОНЯТЬ, а не вызубрить?

_*Невыживающий человек* умирает_ - всё в порядке

_*Невыживающий в таких условиях человек* умирает_ - всё летит в канаву

Можно же в голове приравнять *"невыживающий"* к *"погибающий"*, как это делается с *"небольшой"* - *"маленький"*, например, и будет

_*Погибающий* *в таких условиях человек*_

Это как

_*Небольшой* человек_ - нормально

_*Маленький* человек_ - нормально

Давно когда-то я так же мучался с

_Не большой, а маленький_

Не понимал, почему нужно разделять. Потом объяснил себе так, что* "не" *и *"а"* - как некие чаши весов, которые сравнивают те или иные вещи. Если же *"не" *написать слитно, то одна из чаш пропадёт, и вся конструкция нарушится. Нельзя же сказать

_Небольшой, а маленький = маленький, а маленький_

Таким образом я понял этот пример разумом, а не вызубрил. Есть какое-то доступное объяснение тому, почему причастия отделяются от частиц при зависимых словах, чтобы именно понять идею всего этого, а не слепо заучить?


----------



## GCRaistlin

В _не выживающий в таких условиях_ частица _не_ относится не к _выживающий_, а к _выживающий в таких условиях_. Слитное написание неоправданно "отделяет" _в таких условиях_ от _не._


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> В _не выживающий в таких условиях_ частица _не_ относится не к _выживающий_, а к _выживающий в таких условиях_. Слитное написание неоправданно "отделяет" _в таких условиях_ от _не._



То есть надо писать слитно? Это будет правильно?

_*Невыживающий в таких условиях человек* умирает_


----------



## GCRaistlin

Раздельно же, почему слитно? Посмотрите на вашу фразу: _в таких условиях_ сиротливо повисло в воздухе.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Раздельно же, почему слитно? Посмотрите на вашу фразу: _в таких условиях_ сиротливо повисло в воздухе.


Я опять приношу извинения из-за недостаточного внимания, ибо уже пол второго.
Почему, опять же, нельзя воспринять здесь *"невыживающий"* как *"погибающий"*, чтобы не было так, что при сливании *"не"* с *"выживающий"* в воздухе сиротливо повисало "_в таких условиях_"? Ведь, если в голове держать именно эту синонимичную структуру, всё складывается лучше некуда.


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> нельзя воспринять здесь *"невыживающий"* как *"погибающий"*, чтобы не было так, что при сливании *"не"* с *"выживающий"* в воздухе сиротливо повисало "_в таких условиях_"?


"Если был бы ... у бабушки, она была бы дедушкой" (Губерман). Тут все дело как раз в этом _не_ - и в том, как воспринимается предложение с ним при чтении. _Выживающий _само по себе не выражает смысла, вкладываемого в _выживающий в таких условиях,_ следовательно, мы здесь имеем отрицание положительного признака (выраженного оборотом), следовательно, мы пишем _не _отдельно.
Ведь почему действует правило "можно подобрать синоним без _не_ - пишем слитно"? Потому что существование синонима без _не_ (замечу: синонима смыслового, к определению в целом, а не формального к прилагательному или причастию) означает, что слово с _не_ выражает утверждение отрицательного признака. В данном же случае очевидно, что не существует синонима (отдельного слова!) без _не,_ имеющего тот же смысл, что и _не выживающий в таких условиях._ Поэтому пишем раздельно.


----------



## nizzebro

Я бы сказал, что значение имеет устойчивость, идиоматичность сочетания - когда у него есть законченный смысл, такой, что оно может быть выступать в роли полноценного объекта, не нуждающегося в существительном:

убивать недостойных жить
убивать недостойных сочувствия
убивать некрасивых собою
убивать нечистых на руку

Но сочетание "неверных' + 'мысли'  не образует завершенного и устойчивого смысла и к тому же прилагательное само по себе ограничено узким кругом специфических смыслов - 'неверный супруг', 'неверный ответ', также субстантив 'неверный' как 'атеист'.
'Недостойный' + 'жизни' тоже сомнительно, в отличие от 'недостойный' + 'жить', и то, скорее, в краткой форме; и вообще, наверное, естественнее сказать 'тех, кто недостоин жить'.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> "Если был бы ... у бабушки, она была бы дедушкой" (Губерман). Тут все дело как раз в этом _не_ - и в том, как воспринимается предложение с ним при чтении. _Выживающий _само по себе не выражает смысла, вкладываемого в _выживающий в таких условиях,_ следовательно, мы здесь имеем отрицание положительного признака (выраженного оборотом), следовательно, мы пишем _не _отдельно.
> Ведь почему действует правило "можно подобрать синоним без _не_ - пишем слитно"? Потому что существование синонима без _не_ (замечу: синонима смыслового, к определению в целом, а не формального к прилагательному или причастию) означает, что слово с _не_ выражает утверждение отрицательного признака. В данном же случае очевидно, что не существует синонима (отдельного слова!) без _не,_ имеющего тот же смысл, что и _не выживающий в таких условиях._ Поэтому пишем раздельно.



Перечитал раз восемнадцать, но так ничего и не понял, хотя додумался до одного занятного нюанса, о котором позже.

1)


GCRaistlin said:


> _Выживающий _само по себе не выражает смысла, вкладываемого в _выживающий в таких условиях_



Уже на этом моменте у меня ступор. Можно ли привести аналоги типа:

Я увидел вилку

и

Я увидел вилку без одного зубца

Можно ли сказать, что *"вилку"* само по себе не выражает смысла, вкладываемого в _*"вилку без одного зубца"*_? Это по этому же типу? Если да, то логику я вижу и одновременно не вижу, так как никто не говорит, что под словом "вилка" не может иметься в виду что-либо, пусть даже и сама вилка, не имеющая одного или нескольких зубцов. Это как кот Шрёдингера - вилка может быть во всех возможных дальнейших вариациях, а пока эти вариации (не)конкретизированы, нельзя сказать, что верно, а что нет, ибо теоретически возможно всё.

Таким образом под "выживающий" может подразумеваться миллиард миллиардов всех возможных смыслов, в том числе и *"*_*в таких условиях"* _где-то внутри этой бесконечной плеяды вариантов. Я к тому, что нельзя говорить, что суслика нет, если его не видно.

2)


GCRaistlin said:


> следовательно, мы здесь имеем отрицание положительного признака (выраженного оборотом)



А существует отрицание отрицательного признака (выраженного оборотом)? Просто я не очень сильно сопоставляю данный пример с таким наименованием, а вот если посмотреть на то, как выглядит противоположность (положительный--->отрицательный), то было бы какое-то сравнение. От чего зависит появление признака положительного или отрицательного? Не улавливаю связь.

3)


GCRaistlin said:


> мы пишем _не _отдельно



Из-за того, что я в данный момент не разобрался в причинно-следственной связи, для меня это выглядит забавно, как, например:

_Тракторист Семён любит ловить только на спиннинг, следовательно, крыжовник поспевает в августе, а раз длина бревна около болото на поляне три с половиной метра, следовательно, килограмм апельсинов стоит 59 рублей._

А та любопытная штуковина, которую я обнаружил, - это то, что можно понимать под *"выживающий"* существительное. Например, возьмём какого-нибудь индейского вождя с именем *"Нетонущий"*. Ну, вот, кличка у него такая. Один индеец спрашивает другого:

_*А что Нетонущий в таких условиях бы сделать смог?*_

То есть не 

_*А что тот, кто не тонет в таких условиях, бы смог сделать?*_

а

_*А что в таких условиях наш вождь(=Нетонущий) смог бы сделать?*_


----------



## TroubleEnglish

nizzebro said:


> Я бы сказал, что значение имеет устойчивость, идиоматичность сочетания - когда у него есть законченный смысл, такой, что он может быть выступать в роли полноценного объекта, не нуждающегося в существительном:
> 
> убивать недостойных жить
> убивать недостойных сочувствия
> убивать некрасивых собою
> убивать нечистых на руку
> 
> Но сочетание "неверных' + 'мысли'  не образует завершенного и устойчивого смысла и к тому же прилагательное само по себе ограничено узким кругом специфических смыслов - 'неверный супруг', 'неверный ответ', также субстантив 'неверный' как 'атеист'.
> 'Недостойный' + 'жизни' тоже сомнительно, в отличие от 'недостойный' + 'жить', и то, скорее, в краткой форме; и вообще, наверное, естественнее сказать 'тех, кто недостоин жить'.



Понимаете, тут определённая грань, как я уже говорил, если мы напишем:

_Это был *небогатый*, *а* бедный человек_

То это будет неправильно, скорее всего, во всех смыслах, какой бы крайне философский и изощрённый контекст сюда ни прилепи. А если, например, в каком-нибудь средневековом замке сидит общество аристократичных деятелей того времени, разглагольствуя только на благородном акценте, то в чём проблема использовать:

_*Неверных мысли *казнить велено было крестьянской челяди, ибо душами данными исчерпано было терпение закон блюдших_

Подвожу к тому, что, если то или иное выражение плохо понимается большинством людей, как этот факт делает предложение неправильным? Просто его мало кто понимает. По такому принципу Теория Струн или Теория Относительности - это тоже бред какой-то, но, если в физическом мире это имеет логику, всё здорово.

Просто логику с "не ..., а ..." я усвоил, а логику с раздельным-слитным написание "не" с причастиями приходится зубрить, ибо логике не поддаётся. Ну, не вижу я какой-то обоснованной катастрофичности хотя бы в том же

_*Неразбиваемая* кувалдой стена_


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> Перечитал раз восемнадцать, но так ничего и не понял


Ну, про различие дедушки и бабушки-то хоть поняли?



TroubleEnglish said:


> Можно ли привести аналоги типа


Можно. Но тут у вас несогласованное определение, а в исходном примере - согласованное распространенное. Поэтому аналогия получится относительной.



TroubleEnglish said:


> А существует отрицание отрицательного признака (выраженного оборотом)?


Определение с _не_ выражает либо утверждение отрицательного признака _(Мы люди небедные)_, либо отрицание положительного _(Мы люди не бедные)._ Почитайте Розенталя, у него это хорошо объяснено.



TroubleEnglish said:


> От чего зависит появление признака положительного или отрицательного?


От вкладываемого автором смысла. Что, естественно, не мешает автору написать слитно или раздельно вразрез с этим самым смыслом.


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> в чём проблема использовать


Например, в том, что _неверных мысли_ выглядит примерно как _неверных хаски_ - будто речь о некоем народе с несклоняемым названием _мысли._



TroubleEnglish said:


> логику с раздельным-слитным написание "не" с причастиями приходится зубрить, ибо логике не поддаётся


Поддается. Упрощенно можно изложить так: пишем слитно всегда, когда это не противоречит смыслу.



TroubleEnglish said:


> *Неразбиваемая* кувалдой стена


Плохо: стену не принципиально нельзя разбить, а лишь нельзя разбить кувалдой. А у вас получилась в принципе неразбиваемая стена, а _кувалдой_ повисло.


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> если то или иное выражение плохо понимается большинством людей, как этот факт делает предложение неправильным?


Нужно различать плохое понимание фразы вследствие того, что в ней речь о понятиях, от которых субъект далек, и плохое понимание фразы вследствие ее неправильного написания (которое затрудняет понимание и без того сложного предмета).


----------



## nizzebro

TroubleEnglish said:


> Ну, не вижу я какой-то обоснованной катастрофичности хотя бы в том же
> 
> _*Неразбиваемая* кувалдой стена_


Проблема в том, что вы хотите свободного присоединения разных аргументов к отглагольной форме. То есть того, чтобы прилагательное имело все функции причастия, но при этом каким-то образом оставалось прилагательным.  Если слово работает как причастие, то оно и должно быть причастием, и писаться раздельно c 'не'.
Вот с наречием - но таким, которое широко используется для модификации прилагательных, это можно:
Совершенно неразбиваемая стена - "_совершенно такая_", а не "та, которую _совершенно _не _разбить_"
Но:
Не разбиваемая кувалдой стена - "та, которую не _разбить именно кувалдой_"


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Совершенно неразбиваемая стена - "_совершенно такая_", а не "та, которую _совершенно _не _разбить_"


Очень показательный пример!


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> Очень показательный пример!


Не вполне - справедливости ради, я вот не могу уверенно сказать, что есть 'разбиваемая' - причастие или прилагательное.
Если стена разбивается в данный момент или периодически, это причастие. Если это её качество, то это всё же прилагательное.
Таким же образом и английские -able/-ible: по грамматике это прилагательные, но есть употребление  not  ...ble и есть отдельные формы un-/in-..able. И есть аргумент, фактически агенс -  '(not) divisible _by _4'.
Может быть, такое "прилагательное' со смыслом возможности действия - это в действительности некая особая пограничная форма - скажем, причастие с неким "модальным" аспектом, имперфективом особого рода?


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> Ну, про различие дедушки и бабушки-то хоть поняли?


Не без этого, естественно=)



GCRaistlin said:


> Можно. Но тут у вас несогласованное определение, а в исходном примере - согласованное распространенное. Поэтому аналогия получится относительной.



"Поковырял" употреблённые вами термины и, откровенно откровенничая, мало чего понял. Утишает лишь то, что принципиальность выбора слитного или раздельного написания, исходя из аналогии, скорее всего, всё-таки больше условна, чем категорична. Это как можно ли убивать коров в Индии - так то можно, но и нет, ибо как бы не принято, но так то можно, ибо здраво и более-менее объективно это всё дурость и придурь, у нас их, вон, килотоннами режут и апокалипсис так и не произошёл.






GCRaistlin said:


> Определение с _не_ выражает либо утверждение отрицательного признака _(Мы люди небедные)_, либо отрицание положительного _(Мы люди не бедные)._ Почитайте Розенталя, у него это хорошо объяснено.


Я не силён а терминах, но примеры я понимаю хорошо, теперь понятно, о чём речь.




GCRaistlin said:


> От вкладываемого автором смысла. Что, естественно, не мешает автору написать слитно или раздельно вразрез с этим самым смыслом.


Хм, если я напишу в таком случае хоть так, хоть так, я буду оправдан, ибо сработает авторский контекст, однако, я полагаю, что фишка авторского контекста не сработает в случаях, где есть зависимое слово, а я написал всё равно слитно, верно? Здесь уже будет категоричность действовать без права на авторский взгляд?




GCRaistlin said:


> Например, в том, что _неверных мысли_ выглядит примерно как _неверных хаски_ - будто речь о некоем народе с


Пришло в голову

_Неверных мюсли_

Ну, тогда я спокоен хотя бы здесь, так как это вопрос не грамматики, а восприятия, это проблема непонимающих, поинауке всё верно, причем это может быть утверждение отрицательного признака, раз уж я знал такое понятие=)




GCRaistlin said:


> Поддается. Упрощенно можно изложить так: пишем слитно всегда, когда это не противоречит смыслу.


Размытое понятие, вот бы ещё владеть всеми инструментами и схемами определения противоречий смыслу.




GCRaistlin said:


> Плохо: стену не принципиально нельзя разбить, а лишь нельзя разбить кувалдой. А у вас получилась в принципе неразбиваемая стена, а _кувалдой_ повисло.


А вот это шедевр! Можно же представить себе, что "неразбиваемый" как, например, "бессмертный"(грубо и неточно, но сойдёт), превратив его в прилагательное, тогда получится

_Бессмертная кувалдой стена_

В таком случае "кувалдой" действительно зависает! Однако не вижу проблем с

_Невыживающий в таких условиях человек_

Можно представить как "смертный":

_В смертный в таких условиях человек_

Звучит нормально, не вижу поводов отделять "не".




nizzebro said:


> Совершенно неразбиваемая стена - "_совершенно такая_", а не "та, которую _совершенно _не _разбить_"


Вообще мысль не уловил, особенно с "такая".


----------



## nizzebro

TroubleEnglish said:


> Вообще мысль не уловил, особенно с "такая".


Когда вы говорите: "эту стену не разбить, как ни старайся", вы _прямо _передаёте смысл невозможности именно _действия. _Когда вы говорите "совершенно неразбиваемая", вы идёте к этому смыслу не прямо, а через _промежуточную _форму - классификацию стены: стена такого вот рода, - так же, как в "совершенно белая/безумная/...". То есть сначала вы даете понять, что стена обладает качеством: "неразбиваемая", и уточняете степень этого качества - "совершенно". Да, конечный смысл тот же. Но формы передачи этого смысла разные, синтаксис разный, а синтаксис - это некий код, соглашение, и предполагается, что код единообразен, иначе возникают сложности в его использовании.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> Не вполне - справедливости ради, я вот не могу уверенно сказать, что есть 'разбиваемая' - причастие или прилагательное.


Я думаю, что это все же причастие, т.к.  слово "(не)разбиваемый" не фиксируется словарями (в отличие, например, от "непробиваемый"). Но пример хорош тем, что через контраст высвечивает для топикстартера небессмысленность написания "не" с  причастиями:
_совершенно _(=абсолютно, совсем)_ неразбиваемый смартфон VS. совершенно _(=идеально)_ не разбиваемый абзац_​


----------



## TroubleEnglish

nizzebro said:


> Когда вы говорите: "эту стену не разбить, как ни старайся", вы _прямо _передаёте смысл невозможности именно _действия. _Когда вы говорите "совершенно неразбиваемая", вы идёте к этому смыслу не прямо, а через _промежуточную _форму - классификацию стены: стена такого вот рода, - так же, как в "совершенно белая/безумная/...". То есть сначала вы даете понять, что стена обладает качеством: "неразбиваемая", и уточняете степень этого качества - "совершенно". Да, конечный смысл тот же. Но формы передачи этого смысла разные, синтаксис разный, а синтаксис - это некий код, соглашение, и предполагается, что код единообразен, иначе возникают сложности в его использовании.


Эту мысль я понял, но не вижу особых упрощений понимания отделения "не" от причастия с зависимыми словами. 

Писал в другой теме такой взгляд на вещи - "неразбиваемый" можно попробовать представить в виде прилагательного без "не" или причастного оборота без "не". 

1) Бессмертный

_Бессмертная кувалдой стена_

Звучит нелеповато. Принцип отделения "не" одобряем. 

2) Оставляемый в состоянии целостности

_Кувалдой оставляемая в состоянии целостности стена_

Звучит грандиозное. Принцип отделения "не" неодобряем.


----------



## nizzebro

TroubleEnglish said:


> Писал в другой теме такой взгляд на вещи - "неразбиваемый" можно попробовать представить в виде прилагательного без "не" или причастного оборота без "не".


Можно, я с вами согласен. Вопрос в том, востребовано ли такое слово (неразбиваемый) как прилагательное.
"Непробиваемый" - устойчивая форма, так как описывает свойство, бывшее актуальным в жизненных ситуациях, продолжающее быть таким и осевшее в идиомах (пробитие стены тараном, щита мечом, бронежилета пулей, а также проецирование этого защитного свойства на человеческий характер). Разбивание же стены на части актуально, может быть, только для демонтажников и поклонников "Пинк Флойд". Про посуду мы говорим "небьющаяся", так как посуду редко бьют специально.

О различии между прилагательными и причастиями - школьная грамматика базируется на формальных признаках: "сломанный" - причастие, потому что  суффикс с двумя "н". Правильнее сказать: это только причастие в силу того, что есть "сломанная Иваном дверь"  - описание совершенного кем-то действия, и, хотя есть просто "сломанная дверь", но между ними нет чёткой границы, отделяющей присущее двери качество от примененного к ней действия - есть  "cломанная в двух местах дверь", есть "давным-давно cломанная в двух местах Иваном дверь"...


----------



## TroubleEnglish

nizzebro said:


> Можно, я с вами согласен. Вопрос в том, востребовано ли такое слово (неразбиваемый) как прилагательное.
> "Непробиваемый" - устойчивая форма, так как описывает свойство, бывшее актуальным в жизненных ситуациях, продолжающее быть таким и осевшее в идиомах (пробитие стены тараном, щита мечом, бронежилета пулей, а также проецирование этого защитного свойства на человеческий характер). Разбивание же стены на части актуально, может быть, только для демонтажников и поклонников "Пинк Флойд". Про посуду мы говорим "небьющаяся", так как посуду редко бьют специально.
> 
> О различии между прилагательными и причастиями - школьная грамматика базируется на формальных признаках: "сломанный" - причастие, потому что  суффикс с двумя "н". Правильнее сказать: это только причастие в силу того, что есть "сломанная Иваном дверь"  - описание совершенного кем-то действия, и, хотя есть просто "сломанная дверь", но между ними нет чёткой границы, отделяющей присущее двери качество от примененного к ней действия - есть  "cломанная в двух местах дверь", есть "давным-давно cломанная в двух местах Иваном дверь"...


1) То есть, применяя мою технологию представления причастия с "не" причастным оборотом без "не", вы видите разумность неотделения "не" в первоначальном случае?


----------



## nizzebro

TroubleEnglish said:


> 1) То есть, применяя мою технологию представления причастия с "не" причастным оборотом без "не", вы видите разумность неотделения "не" в первоначальном случае?


Вы исходите из того, что есть  некий принцип отделения "не", хотя самостоятельность "не" первична. Есть именно принцип создания устойчивых определений с префиксом не-. Это похоже на идентичность многих предлогов (и наречий) и префиксов. Есть служебное слово для связи двух понятий, где эта связь - определённого свойства. Если какое-нибудь понятие, представленное корнем слова, лексемой, склонно к связи такого свойства, какое обозначает именно этот предлог, то появляется префикс, как закрепление общей составляющей смысла.
Так же и с принципом создания прилагательных. Сначала нам было важно, солил ли наш родственник рыбу или нет. Потом настало время массового подхода в торговле и производстве, теперь рыба просто "солёная", сама по себе. Если эта рыба "не солёная", это не значит, что её никто не солил ещё. Это значит, что она пресная, вкус её другой. Но нужно ли отдельное слово "несолёная"? Это ведь нормальное свойство рыбы. Если это какая-то "фишка", то да, и на прейскуранте какой-то торговец может так написать, исходя именно из этой логики - у меня вот такая,_ не_стандартная и особая рыба, для тех, кому нельзя есть солёное. Существует ли "необилечен(н)ый пассажир"? Для кондукторов, возможно, да, и есть такой сленг. Но для большей части общества типичнее не то, продали ему билет или нет, а то, оплатил ли он проезд, или нет  (как правило, сознательно) - тогда он  "безбилетник", "заяц".


----------



## TroubleEnglish

nizzebro said:


> Вы исходите из того, что есть  некий принцип отделения "не", хотя самостоятельность "не" первична. Есть именно принцип создания устойчивых определений с префиксом не-. Это похоже на идентичность многих предлогов (и наречий) и префиксов. Есть служебное слово для связи двух понятий, где эта связь - определённого свойства. Если какое-нибудь понятие, представленное корнем слова, лексемой, склонно к связи такого свойства, какое обозначает именно этот предлог, то появляется префикс, как закрепление общей составляющей смысла.
> Так же и с принципом создания прилагательных. Сначала нам было важно, солил ли наш родственник рыбу или нет. Потом настало время массового подхода в торговле и производстве, теперь рыба просто "солёная", сама по себе. Если эта рыба "не солёная", это не значит, что её никто не солил ещё. Это значит, что она пресная, вкус её другой. Но нужно ли отдельное слово "несолёная"? Это ведь нормальное свойство рыбы. Если это какая-то "фишка", то да, и на прейскуранте какой-то торговец может так написать, исходя именно из этой логики - у меня вот такая,_ не_стандартная и особая рыба, для тех, кому нельзя есть солёное. Существует ли "необилечен(н)ый пассажир"? Для кондукторов, возможно, да, и есть такой сленг. Но для большей части общества типичнее не то, продали ему билет или нет, а то, оплатил ли он проезд, или нет  (как правило, сознательно) - тогда он  "безбилетник", "заяц".


Мне совершенно не интересует, к чему склоняется большинство. Если приехать на какие-нибудь Сентинельские острова и обнаружить, что кучи аборигенов молятся какой-то пальме, считая её богом, то это не говорит, что надо делать то же самое, ибо человек разумный понимает на своём уже уровне, что логика этого - больна. 

Поэтому я увидел правило раздельного написания при зависимых словах, а то, с чего это взялось, и кто это выщебетал, что теперь этому без перепроверки нужно поклоняться, я там не обнаружил. 
Мне хочется молиться пальме только в том случае, когда мне предоставят адекватное на мой взгляд умозаключение, а не прост, типа "Ну, вот так надо и всё", как сделали бы аборигены на острове.


----------



## Maroseika

TroubleEnglish said:


> Как нужно, слитно или раздельно, писать





TroubleEnglish said:


> Мне совершенно не интересует, к чему склоняется большинство.



_*Moderatorial:*_
*Поскольку ответ на исходный вопрос получен, ветка закрыта для дальнейшего обсуждения.*


----------

